# How to deal with neighbors and barking dogs



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We have a really obnoxious black lab and scottie that live behind us. They charge the fence whenever we are outside. They bark nonstop. Luckily the neighbors don't leave them outside 24/7, but we can't even go sit outside on the deck because of all their barking.

I got sick of it so I yelled SHUT UP the other day when they were barking and the neighbor stuck her head out. I have talked to her about the dogs and how their barking is very noticeable and LOUD, even in our house. The lab especially. She would keep them inside a bit more for awhile, but then back to the same old thing.

Yesterday the neighbor brought over a big bag of dog treats "to make friends with the dogs". Well that is a nice gesture but not really helpful. Throwing them treats when they bark certainly isn't going to help as it just rewards them!!! When DH mows the backyard they are especially bad at charging the fence. They are just very ill behaved and obnoxious. When Brody goes outside, they charge the fence and stand there and bark their heads off. I can't even tell you how annoying it is!!!! 

I had our bedroom window opened last night as it was cool and here the dogs go, barking their heads off at 5am when they let them out.

What can we do. Any suggestions? I've already talked to the neighbor, that didn't do anything. Her stupid idea of giving them treats was ridiculous and doesn't work.

We might have to put up a tall privacy fence. Didn't really want to spend the $$ on that, especially with a possible move in the future! But I am sick of being a prisoner in my own house and not being able to go in my own back yard.

UGH!!!! :foxes15:

NOBODY is going to buy this house if we put it up for sale with those obnoxious dogs in the backyard!!!!! I'm at my wits end!!!!

Can anyone help?


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

so, ive been watching too much dog whisperer lately, i think the only way its to face them with brody in your backyard, i bet he stays calm, so stay there being calm until the dogs calm down, itll take a while maybe 15 mins or more but if you do this every day you can, the barking will be less and less every day, the dogs will learn to be calm in th fence area (maybe that helps)


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I have an obnoxious Basset Hound by the name of Gibbs that I am trying to keep from turning into your story. Gibbs is a very friendly hound and doesn't understand when someone doesn't want to be his friend. long story short the people behind me have a 15 year old mixed breed that is deaf, blind etc. When they let him out Gibbs starts howling that TRUE basset howl. The issue is their dog doesn't know he is there so he ignores Gibbs which makes him howl more. All the other dogs and him are friends so he is quiet except for this one. We have a privacy fence but Gibbs still knows he is there. 

I put 1 then 2 citronella NO Bark Collars on Gibbs and he still howled. I tried rescue remedy to calm no but nope! 
I slowly started working through shock collars starting at small ones then up to the Sport Hound Dog one and he will take the shock to howl at this dog. I have yelled at him I have thrown water on him and he will still howl. Not all the time but once or twice a day. 

I have started looking into Sonic No Bark stuff like this:

Amazon.com: Dog Silencer Pro Ultimate Pack: Pet Supplies

It has 50/50 rating but it might work for you. Some people have used it for neighbors dogs that are annoying and it worked but not sure if it will stop a stubborn Basset. He just cant accept the dog does not run over to say hi to him.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Here in the UK,we can contact the council for noise nuisance,is there anything like that you could contact ? My daughter had to call them they wanted her to record the noise,time it happened ,how long it went on for ,for 2 weeks.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

i have the same thing! and it scares pippi (our collie) and she runs or barks back and the other day tried to attack them! (shes protecting herself after being attacked 6 months ago) i dont know what to do! and i cant speak to the neighbor's as around here they all ahte us


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Definitely get one of the sonic bark things! Yes it may get annoying for Brody for a while as he's going to have to hear the tone too, but if you're able to just locate it closer and facing to the neighbors side it'll ensure their dogs definitely hear it... (or maybe get a long-range/louder one). Athena, one of my foster girls went to an apartment and would bark obnoxiously at any sound when the owners weren't home. They bought one of the Sonic Egg things and said it worked almost instantly. They just really, really hate the tone lol.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KittynKahlua said:


> Definitely get one of the sonic bark things! Yes it may get annoying for Brody for a while as he's going to have to hear the tone too, but if you're able to just locate it closer and facing to the neighbors side it'll ensure their dogs definitely hear it... (or maybe get a long-range/louder one). Athena, one of my foster girls went to an apartment and would bark obnoxiously at any sound when the owners weren't home. They bought one of the Sonic Egg things and said it worked almost instantly. They just really, really hate the tone lol.


Do you think it would work on a pain in the rear pig headed Basset Hound?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I had a big problem with fence figting with my dogs and the poodle and terrier behind me. Squirting them with the hose didn't work. I lined my side of the fence with tarps. I got the largest heavy duty and cut them in half and got a staple gun and up they went. No more fence fighting or barking as long as Bouncer isn't out there with them. Bouncer tries to tear down the tarps and being so big, he sometimes gets one down. With mine, not being able to see the dogs, even though they can hear them, was enough to stop the barking and fence figting. And what's nice, they can be pulled down easlily when it's time to move.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, I think it works great for the right problem, if that makes sense. If for example, a dog just has separation anxiety, and is just *whining*, howling, etc. it may not work. Imagine if you're already emotional and crying; something that's essentially punishing you for crying, isn't likely to make you feel any better and stop lol. 
In Athena's case, she was actually barking at every little sound. It wasn't simply that she didn't like being alone; it was that when she was she felt the need to be super ultra protective of the house and be a very vocal "alarm" at every peep she heard. So in that case, the high-pitched tone that she didn't like did function as a correction. She was in a protective mode; not a terrified/fear-stricken mode. If the dog is actually panicking from worry, the correction probably won't work. But if the dog is just barking to communicate and 'alert' you as a watch dog would, they seem to come in very handy.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

How obnoxious! Neighbors that let their dogs bark incessantly outside drive me nuts. If I can manage to have four dogs outside quietly you would think our neighbor with ONE could stop her from barking at 6am. 
Your neighbor dogs remind me of one horrid little dog near our neighborhood. He's medium sized and in the yard all the time with a shih tzu when we go by on walks. He does the same fence charging behavior and then runs back and forth along the fence barking aggressively as we pass. Sometimes out of frustration he attacks the smaller dog he's with  It always makes me nervous because they have a very low chain link fence and I'm worried one of these days he will jump it, it can't be more than three feet high.
While you obviously don't want to reward these dogs for their obnoxious behavior maybe you can use the treats to your advantage. If it's your family and Brody provoking the barking maybe try training them out of it? I'd try going right up to the fence when you're out there and standing in front of them in a calm but authoritative manner and try to wait them out. Once they finally shut up you could tell them quiet and pass them a treat (assuming their friendly enough that you'd feel comfortable). It would be helpful if you could enlist your neighbor to try to get them settled from her own yard, although she sounds useless. If you could show them their barking isn't getting you to back off and then have a friendly chat with their owner across the fence it might be a start to settling them down and getting them desensitized to your presence in your own yard. 
It isn't fair that it's become your problem to deal with her dogs, but I worry that even if you invested in the privacy fence it wouldn't guarantee they'd shut up and then you'll be out the time and the money.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the good input and suggestions. I'm going to use a combination of the techniques you all suggested and see if we can work through this problem. There's just got to be a solution! I refuse to be a prisoner in my own home.

Just ordered this .....

Stop Dog Barking with the Dog Silencer Pro - Safe, Humane Anti Bark Control Product


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Thanks for all the good input and suggestions. I'm going to use a combination of the techniques you all suggested and see if we can work through this problem. There's just got to be a solution! I refuse to be a prisoner in my own home.
> 
> Just ordered this .....
> 
> Stop Dog Barking with the Dog Silencer Pro - Safe, Humane Anti Bark Control Product


Please let me know how it works. I am still thinking about trying it on my Gibbs. My Gibbs does not have aggressive bone in his body. He does not charge at our fence but he sits and will run to the part the old dog is at then howl when the dog does not come see him. I have tried telling him that dog does not know you are here but he just can not handle them not being friends. Most of my neighbors laugh at him as Gibbs is as sweet as can be but dumb as bricks. LOL  He is not annoying to them which I am thankful for as it is not all the time only a couple times a day but I do not want it to get to that point. 

The neighbors behind me (that has the old dog) wants me to put a doggie door in the fence where Gibbs can come though but they have kids that sometimes leave their fence open and I can not do that. Plus I also have Sadie the 14 year old ADHD Basset that is hyper and obnoxious. My hounds have their own house (with heat and AC) as Sadie can not be in my house or I would have no house. Yes you heard me right a 14 year old HYPER OBNOXIOUS BASSET HOUND! LOL


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Huly said:


> Please let me know how it works. I am still thinking about trying it on my Gibbs. My Gibbs does not have aggressive bone in his body. He does not charge at our fence but he sits and will run to the part the old dog is at then howl when the dog does not come see him. I have tried telling him that dog does not know you are here but he just can not handle them not being friends. Most of my neighbors laugh at him as Gibbs is as sweet as can be but dumb as bricks. LOL  He is not annoying to them which I am thankful for as it is not all the time only a couple times a day but I do not want it to get to that point.
> 
> The neighbors behind me (that has the old dog) wants me to put a doggie door in the fence where Gibbs can come though but they have kids that sometimes leave their fence open and I can not do that. Plus I also have Sadie the 14 year old ADHD Basset that is hyper and obnoxious. My hounds have their own house (with heat and AC) as Sadie can not be in my house or I would have no house. Yes you heard me right a 14 year old HYPER OBNOXIOUS BASSET HOUND! LOL


It sounds like bassets have their own ... um... unique concerns? LOL! :happy2: No wonder there are so many in rescue!! I am sure the average pet owner has no idea what they are in for when they get that cute sad eyed long eared puppy!! Hounds have their challenges, that's for sure! 

I will definitely let you know how it works. I can't hardly wait till it gets here. We have the perfect place to mount it in a tree that faces their back yard.  Woo Hooo!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> It sounds like bassets have their own ... um... unique concerns? LOL! :happy2: No wonder there are so many in rescue!! I am sure the average pet owner has no idea what they are in for when they get that cute sad eyed long eared puppy!! Hounds have their challenges, that's for sure!
> 
> I will definitely let you know how it works. I can't hardly wait till it gets here. We have the perfect place to mount it in a tree that faces their back yard.  Woo Hooo!


Let's just say mine are unique.  They are a handfull but I adore them and so do my chis. It is really cute seeing the four together and watching the chis outsmart the dumb basset but yes dealing with a scent hound can be a challenge. I am fully Basset trained since I have worked with Basset rescue for 10+ years but these chi monsters are new to me. 

From what I have read it needs to be placed low towards the dog's head level so try not to put it too high on the tree. While you are waiting I would suggest reading the reviews and see what worked best for those that loved it. It seems like placement is everything. Good Luck and I hope it works!


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I feel your pain..with the barking anyways...I've been dealing with that for a few years now...I never get to sleep in on my days off..My neighbours dog barks alot ...and they let her out between 5 and 7 am everyday..and just let her bark and bark and bark...I've talked to them 2 or 3 times with no luck...they say oh she hates squirrels...???? So how does that make it ok to let her bark at at 5 am ? I thought about ordering that Dog Silencer Pro as well....but I worried it would drive my dogs nuts...I'd be interested in knowing how it works as well....Good Luck...

Nancy


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I use my own carefully honed "humiliation" trick - when the morons across the road 2 x Mastiffs start up at every single person who dares to walk past their house, I stroll outside, there's not another sound to be heard anywhere and scream, "Shuuuuuuuuuuuuuut UP!!" Within seconds the barking immuned morons quickly take them inside .... ah, temporary respite but sore vocal cords.

This works particularly well because I live in an extremely salubrious suburb (the Ex Prime Minister lives just a few houses away) so hearing a screaming banshee, fishwife hollaring out like that in such an exclusive suburb embarrasses the owners more than anything. 

I don't give a rat's patootie what the locals think of me and my ways, they're probably jealous as all hell they don't have the balls to do it and are just grateful when the PITA dogs stop. 

My next trick will be to stand in the middle of the street letting rip with my 6' bullwhip that sounds ike a gunshot - we aren't allowed to have guns here so that'll scare the pants off everyone, teeheehee. Being an ex farmer has wonderful benefits at times when it comes to living surrounded by morons.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh I was going to suggest one of those units...that one has a remote control too...you could keep it on your night-table when the windows open.....I second the big fence...it will make you feel better...in this neighborhood there are many dogs....around the block we have a mean fat corgi that charges fences and roams around tormenting people and dogs. I can't believe the poor creature is still alive and not killed in traffic...he is oblivious and wanders the street. so many people have phoned animal control. He lives in house with a big ..looks like a staffy maybe other bull terrrier...they both charge their own fence and bark like a menace when anyone walks down the block......the people next door to them are suffering for certain.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I did not read through the comments but wanted to suggest maybe trying those devices that you put out that have the high frequency go off when it detects barking dogs. I have known people to put them on the back fence in their yards for when the neighbors dogs bark and it has worked for a few of them. It does have to be within certain feet I think I saw one that was for like 250 feet? It might would be worth a try but I have known it not to work long on some as they would just later on decide to out bark it. Not sure if this has been suggested yet or not if so just disregard ;-)

Never mind, I just saw the last comment and went to the 2nd page and see you have ordered something similar, LOL ;-)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Update: Ok, we've used this over a week and it's working GREAT. The neighbors dogs still bark a little, but so what. I can handle that. I didn't expect it to completely eliminate barking, just cut down on the nonsense, boredom barking and it has definitely done that.

The dogs used to bark non stop for at least an hour in the morning as kids are walking to the bus stop, joggers are out, etc. Now they bark a couple times and stop. Absolutely AMAZING. They also used to bark in the afternoon and that has almost completely stopped as well. 

The unit comes with a remote, so if they start in and keep it up, I just stick the remote out the door, punch the button a couple times, and they run up on the deck and lay down. 

I am very very pleased!! Best $80 I ever spent. 

I sure hope it doesn't wear off and continues to work as well as it has been.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Lola is a non stop barker. It annoyed the hell out me let alone our neighbours. I tried everything. I bought a spray collar for her in the end and now she's silent. I only pop it on her when she is out in the garden.

Maybe try suggesting some ideas to them on how to get him to stop barking? One of my neighbours did come to me about it and I agreed with them it couldn't go on. 

I tried the sonic bark things that you can place on a window ledge or hang on a wall in the garden after reading fantastic reviews. It was a load of rubbish and did nothing. I tried the bottle of spray which worked but you have to keep going out there each time which wasn't practical. I tried going out and telling her off each time but she never learned.

The thing that worked 100% is the innotek anti bark spray collar. It is not harmful, no shocks or anything, it just gives a short sharp spray in her face when she barks. The first moment it was on and she barked once and was silent after that. I've not had to even refill it because now she knows when that collar is on not to bark. It's fantastic.

I know it's not your dog but maybe just suggesting it may help. Maybe they've not heard of it and would welcome the suggestion? I must admit when my other neighour shouted at her to shut the hell up I did get angry. I know she was barking but I don't appreciate someone shouting at my dogs. If they had approached me at the time like my other neighbour did they would have known all the things I was trying to get her to stop.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Update: Ok, we've used this over a week and it's working GREAT. The neighbors dogs still bark a little, but so what. I can handle that. I didn't expect it to completely eliminate barking, just cut down on the nonsense, boredom barking and it has definitely done that.
> 
> The dogs used to bark non stop for at least an hour in the morning as kids are walking to the bus stop, joggers are out, etc. Now they bark a couple times and stop. Absolutely AMAZING. They also used to bark in the afternoon and that has almost completely stopped as well.
> 
> ...


Great news, my suugestions were too late lol but I'm glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Update: Ok, we've used this over a week and it's working GREAT. The neighbors dogs still bark a little, but so what. I can handle that. I didn't expect it to completely eliminate barking, just cut down on the nonsense, boredom barking and it has definitely done that.
> 
> The dogs used to bark non stop for at least an hour in the morning as kids are walking to the bus stop, joggers are out, etc. Now they bark a couple times and stop. Absolutely AMAZING. They also used to bark in the afternoon and that has almost completely stopped as well.
> 
> ...


WooHoo!

Gibbs oh Gibbs this might be your future since nothing else works!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

As far as those who've used the bark spray collar; what brand/size did you find that's appropriate for a teeny tiny dog? Tequila's my only real barker, I don't know if it'll be an issue when we move or not but I want to make a good impression with neighbors lol.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KittynKahlua said:


> As far as those who've used the bark spray collar; what brand/size did you find that's appropriate for a teeny tiny dog? Tequila's my only real barker, I don't know if it'll be an issue when we move or not but I want to make a good impression with neighbors lol.


Go to a local pet store and they will help fit her with one. They make them for all different sizes. Gibbs is my Basset Hound so I did not have to buy the tiny one but they fit him with the correct size.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

KittynKahlua said:


> As far as those who've used the bark spray collar; what brand/size did you find that's appropriate for a teeny tiny dog? Tequila's my only real barker, I don't know if it'll be an issue when we move or not but I want to make a good impression with neighbors lol.


The smallest one is what I got and the brand is innotek. My Lola is bigger than the normal size chi but I have used it on Tillie a normal sized chi. The collar is fully adjustable so that's ok but the actual spray box is big and bulky. Tbh I was worried at first having it on Lola but it's perfectly fine. I just pop it on when she goes out and take it off when she decides to come back in. 

It does look bulky at first but they get used to it and it's not heavy. I have it quite loose and it still does the trick. I just clip it on over Lola's collar. I went for the one below but the same brand also do one with a remote. It's been a fantastic buy. 

NEW ANTI BARK COLLARS CITRONELLA SPRAY MULTIVET INNOTEK | eBay


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry Tracy! We had a horrible Australian shepard next door at our old house when the kids were really small. Her name was Alice and I hated her guts! Everytime we walked around the side of the house or in the back or in the front there she was barking a bark that sounded like she wanted to rip up apart. She had a dog door and could go out whenever and they worked. my kids were always scared of her and still talk about it and we've been here for 9 yrs. Well my neighbor now is a maaaajor busybody, complains about/to everyone about everyone , leaves notes in mailboxes, writes "letters to the editor" in the newspaper complaining about stuff. In short "EVERYONE HATES HER!" She complains to us (or did) about our dogs if they bark. Mind you my dogs are not outside dogs but if it is nice i'll let winston & lucy out for an hour or 2. Well I can't anymore because if they bark at anything she calls me and has called the police before. She's nuts! She has called the police on the two houses on the other side of me for their dog barking, ALOT. The newer neighbor 2 down from us has like 4 or 5 dogs and they get on a barking jag with my neighbors 1 dog and my 2 (winston&lucy) if they are all out at the same time and no one has a "privacy" fence so they can see and hear eachother. The new guys is so fed up with my neighbor he told her and her husband off and i guess "mooned them" when they were walking by a couple days ago :laughing8: .
I mean honestly sometimes it can't be helped. She has a dog and it does bark on occasion but heck her dog is old and blind and prob. deaf so he doesn't know when to bark. lol She has upset us so much that we are getting our house ready to sell and have been looking at houses. It's upsetting because my dad and my sister both live out here and my friend from H.S lives across from me and my youngest loves playing with her youngest twin boys. (same age) Sorry for the long vent and obviously it's not the same situation you are describing but it is a tough one. Now whenever I hear my dogs barking I do immediately get them inside. But there has been a time or two when i didn't hear them (house closed up, kids talking, tv on) and didn't know. But got a phone call from "her" and then i knew!  I guess you could do what my neighbor does and call the police and complain about barking dogs. It doesn't sound like your neighbor is working to remedy the situation really.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Update: Ok, we've used this over a week and it's working GREAT. The neighbors dogs still bark a little, but so what. I can handle that. I didn't expect it to completely eliminate barking, just cut down on the nonsense, boredom barking and it has definitely done that.
> 
> The dogs used to bark non stop for at least an hour in the morning as kids are walking to the bus stop, joggers are out, etc. Now they bark a couple times and stop. Absolutely AMAZING. They also used to bark in the afternoon and that has almost completely stopped as well.
> 
> ...


Oh goodness I just saw this  I'm so happy it worked!!! That's awesome 
I wonder what the neighbor is thinking lol. Sure she must be wondering why the dogs all of the sudden the dogs started behaving. hahahahah
Where did you end up placing it exactly?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Cheryl, this topic is a hot one. I can truly see both sides of it. I know dogs bark. Shoot, that's normal. But it is the senseless on and on barking that is soooooooo annoying!!! I can really see how your neighbor feels, but I also have had dogs through the years and yes - some are barkers! You can't watch them every second, just like kids, and if it's a nice day I can understand wanting to let them go outside for awhile. I really CAN see both sides of the issue.

The bark stopper is working great. I'm so glad I bought it. We just put it on our deck, aiming at their back yard. It has a long range, so it does work well. I'm sure they are wondering WHY their dogs aren't barking as much, I haven't talked to them about it. But they have probably seen me stick my arm out the door with the remote and punch it a few times. HA HA. Maybe they have figured it out. 

I'm glad it's working. I hope it continues to work. I also feel like we might be moving soon also. (Mainly for hubby's job, but this stress is also part of it.) Having tension between neighbors is NOT good. I'd kinda like to move to a mountain on 20 acres by myself with NO neighbors at all. Now that would be paradise!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> The smallest one is what I got and the brand is innotek. My Lola is bigger than the normal size chi but I have used it on Tillie a normal sized chi. The collar is fully adjustable so that's ok but the actual spray box is big and bulky. Tbh I was worried at first having it on Lola but it's perfectly fine. I just pop it on when she goes out and take it off when she decides to come back in.
> 
> It does look bulky at first but they get used to it and it's not heavy. I have it quite loose and it still does the trick. I just clip it on over Lola's collar. I went for the one below but the same brand also do one with a remote. It's been a fantastic buy.
> 
> NEW ANTI BARK COLLARS CITRONELLA SPRAY MULTIVET INNOTEK | eBay


thanks Marie for the link! That does seem like a good alternative for some dogs. I'm glad it worked so well for you. It's just a re-training process really. Brody doesn't bark much at all so I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I am really stressing with the house thing. I dreamed about houses all night last night and had a lousy night. lol
She is the main reason we are moving but we do need a bigger house so it was coming anyway. My boys share a room and it's time for them to have their own rooms.
We found one we all like but it is in a neighborhood and the yards are a little smaller than what we have now. But i'm torn between "in the country" or "in a neighborhood". I want to be in the country truly but we just havent' found a house like that yet that meets my expectations. We found one with a beautiful lot , 5 acres and 2 ponds but the house isn't big enough.  Trying not to worry about it too much, but easier said than done.
I hope the dogs don't get "immune" to the sound and it keeps working for you. Glad to know there is something out there that works!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

cherper said:


> I am really stressing with the house thing. I dreamed about houses all night last night and had a lousy night. lol
> She is the main reason we are moving but we do need a bigger house so it was coming anyway. My boys share a room and it's time for them to have their own rooms.
> We found one we all like but it is in a neighborhood and the yards are a little smaller than what we have now. But i'm torn between "in the country" or "in a neighborhood". I want to be in the country truly but we just havent' found a house like that yet that meets my expectations. We found one with a beautiful lot , 5 acres and 2 ponds but the house isn't big enough.  Trying not to worry about it too much, but easier said than done.
> I hope the dogs don't get "immune" to the sound and it keeps working for you. Glad to know there is something out there that works!


I hear you 100% on the house thing. We have lived here for 25 years and really like it. But with Boeing closing here, our options are looking pretty limited. Looks like we will be moving, either to Everett, WA or Charleston, SC. Hubby is interviewing with SC today. Having to uproot and move to another state is pretty scary. I hope we can find a house WITH GOOD NEIGHBORS!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't have any help for this but I do have a relating story. My parents home is exactly like this. They have a lab and had a chihuahua. The neighbors have pit bulls and the pits do exactly the same with barking. One evening my parents let their dogs out to potty and one of the pits had gotten in the yard. It was terrible  Poor little scooter (the chi) lost his life. I know that's very sad, but we can never be too careful with neighbor doggies. I hope you're able to find some way to stop them from barking. I privacy fence seems to be a great idea. If it doesn't stop the barking I might involve the authorities, assuming that may help. I don't know if the neighbor would be willing, but a citronella collar may help? That's a touchy subject as some people don't believe in punishing a dog for doing what comes natural, but if they're obnoxious and ill behaved...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

teetee said:


> I don't have any help for this but I do have a relating story. My parents home is exactly like this. They have a lab and had a chihuahua. The neighbors have pit bulls and the pits do exactly the same with barking. One evening my parents let their dogs out to potty and one of the pits had gotten in the yard. It was terrible  Poor little scooter (the chi) lost his life. I know that's very sad, but we can never be too careful with neighbor doggies. I hope you're able to find some way to stop them from barking. I privacy fence seems to be a great idea. If it doesn't stop the barking I might involve the authorities, assuming that may help. I don't know if the neighbor would be willing, but a citronella collar may help? That's a touchy subject as some people don't believe in punishing a dog for doing what comes natural, but if they're obnoxious and ill behaved...


OMG. What a horrible thing to happen to your parents chi!! I don't think I would ever get over that. So sad and horrible.  

Marie linked to a good citronella collar that worked for her dog. 

For now the bark inhibitor ultrasonic thing is working fine. We shall see if it continues .....


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

My parents should've never had a little dog to begin with. THey treated it just like the treat their big dog. Heaven forbid I say anything though...Poor little baby, I miss him so much. I'm going home for the summer and my mom already said that my little sister (she's 9) seeing miya is going to make her want another small dog. I told my mom that she should absolutely NOT get her a small dog and I told her why. She seemed to understand and I've already explained to my sister that small dogs require extra care and attention. I mean, the dog ate whatever it wanted...the same LARGE kibble as the big dog ate. They loved him for sure, but did not take care as a chihuahua needs.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> I hear you 100% on the house thing. We have lived here for 25 years and really like it. But with Boeing closing here, our options are looking pretty limited. Looks like we will be moving, either to Everett, WA or Charleston, SC. Hubby is interviewing with SC today. Having to uproot and move to another state is pretty scary. I hope we can find a house WITH GOOD NEIGHBORS!


My parents are selling their house in Charleston SC  to move closer to me. It is a nice house and dog friendly neighborhood  I am from Charleston born and raised. If you have any questions let me know.


----------

